# SmartCard, welches Dateisystem?

## pi_r

Hallo!

Ich habe eine SmartCard auf der Bilder von einer HP Photosmart 315 draufsind. Außerdem einen 6 in 1 CardReader über USB angeschlossen. Hab alles so gemacht, wie in den Howtos beschrieben, also SCSI und USB (Storage) als Module und die sind auch soweit installiert. Dann mit sg_map geschaut und da stand dann, dass /dev/sg0 auf /dev/sda zeigt. Also hab ich mount -t usbfs /dev/sda /mnt/flash gemacht. Hat auch funktioniert, nur:

wenn ich jetzt ein ls /mnt/flash mache dann kommt nur:

001 (Ordner)

002 (Ordner)

devices

driver

in 001 bzw. 002 sind binärdateien drin, aber keine Bilder. Dann hab ich gesehen, dass viele die Karten mit vfat gemountet haben, hat aber auch nicht funktioniert. Hatte jemand schonmal ein gleiches Problem?

Ich auch schon im Forum gesucht und gegooglet auch, aber ich hab leider keine Lösung gefunden.

Gruss, Peter

----------

## moe

Hmm, usbfs ist wohl eher für /proc interessant..

Bei mir (4in1 Kartenleser von billig) gehts so:

mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/irgendwo

Problematisch isses nur wenn ich dann unmounte Karte rausnehme neue Bilder schiesse und die Karte wieder lesen will. Da hilfts bei mir usb-storage zu rmmod'en und/oder mount /dev/sda /mnt/irgendwo damit die Partitionstabelle neu gelesen wird..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## pi_r

Hallo!

Das Problem ist ja, das /dev/sda1 nicht existiert! Was soll ich da machen?

Gruss, Peter

----------

## moe

Is ja komisch, hast du spasseshalber mal fdisk /dev/probiert? Was sagt dmesg nach dem insmod'en von usb-storage?

Gruss Maurice

----------

## pi_r

Hallo!

Also ich dokumentier mal kurz mein vorgehen:

```

sputnik dev # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

usb-ohci               19752   0  (unused)

usb-storage            24376   0 

sg                     28940   0  (autoclean) (unused)

sd_mod                 10924   0  (autoclean)

scsi_mod               58964   3  (autoclean) [usb-storage sg sd_mod]

lp                      7044   0  (autoclean)

usbcore                64704   1  [usb-ohci usb-storage]

tuner                  10080   1  (autoclean)

tvaudio                12764   0  (autoclean) (unused)

bttv                   69664   2 

sputnik dev # fdisk /dev/sda

Konnte /dev/sda nicht lesen

[...]

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xd112d000, IRQ 11

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:02.3, Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 7001 (#2)

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 3 ports detected

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xd112f000, IRQ 11

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:02.2, Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 7001

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 3 ports detected

hub.c: new USB device 00:02.2-1, assigned address 2

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor: Generic   Model: USB Storage-SMC   Rev: 0207

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

sda : READ CAPACITY failed.

sda : status = 1, message = 00, host = 0, driver = 08 

Current sd00:00: sns = 70  2

ASC=3a ASCQ= 0

Raw sense data:0x70 0x00 0x02 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0a 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x3a 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 

sda : block size assumed to be 512 bytes, disk size 1GB.  

 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: I/O error: dev 08:00, sector 0

 I/O error: dev 08:00, sector 0

 unable to read partition table

WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

USB Mass Storage device found at 2

sda : READ CAPACITY failed.

sda : status = 1, message = 00, host = 0, driver = 08 

Current sd00:00: sns = 70  2

ASC=3a ASCQ= 0

Raw sense data:0x70 0x00 0x02 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0a 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x3a 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 

sda : block size assumed to be 512 bytes, disk size 1GB.  

sda: Write Protect is off

 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: I/O error: dev 08:00, sector 0

 I/O error: dev 08:00, sector 0

 unable to read partition table

Device not ready.  Make sure there is a disc in the drive.

 I/O error: dev 08:00, sector 0

sda : READ CAPACITY failed.

sda : status = 1, message = 00, host = 0, driver = 08 

Current sd00:00: sns = 70  2

ASC=3a ASCQ= 0

Raw sense data:0x70 0x00 0x02 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0a 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x3a 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 

sda : block size assumed to be 512 bytes, disk size 1GB.  

sda: Write Protect is off

 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: I/O error: dev 08:00, sector 0

 I/O error: dev 08:00, sector 0

 unable to read partition table

Device not ready.  Make sure there is a disc in the drive.

 I/O error: dev 08:00, sector 0

```

Der letzte Eintrag macht mich stutzig, denn eine Karte ist drin, aber ich kenn mich damit noch nicht so aus. Was sagt ihr dazu?

Gruss, Peter

----------

## moe

Bei mir siehts ungefähr genauso aus, nur dass es pro Kartenschlitz ein /dev/sdx gibt, was mich auch stutzig macht, ist dass bei dir usb-ohci nach usb-storage geladen wurde. Ob das aber vielleicht normal ist, kann ich auch nict sagen, da ich uhci nicht als modul habe..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## pi_r

Hallo!

Ja, ich hab die Module selbst geladen! Das OHCI-Modul und das Storage modul ist komischerweise nicht selbst geladen. Am Anfang gibt es halt nur die SCSI / SG-Module, das wundert mich. Aber das komische ist ja, das /dev/sda1 nicht existiert und sg_map sagt,  sg0 -> sda 

Komisch, komisch

Gruss, Peter

----------

## moe

Da weiss ich auch nicht mehr weiter, was ich jetzt probieren würde (obs Sinn mach weiss ich nicht) ist, usb-ohci und usb-storage zu rmmoden und danach in dieser Reihenfolge wieder insmoden:

insmod usb-ohci

insmod usb-storage

Aber wie gesagt obs was bringt weiss ich nicht.

Wahrscheinlich sollte es bei dem Reader auch mehrere /dev/sdx Devices geben, und das einzige was erkannt wird (sda) ist vermutlich nicht der SmartCard-Schlitz..   :Confused: 

Gruss Maurice

----------

